# Pea sized lump on belly? Worried.



## cfrenia (Oct 27, 2008)

I cross posted this from the main forum...I didn't see this one and thought maybe it should be here instead, so sorry if I'm breaching etiquette! 

Good morning. I haven't posted here in a few years, since our Oscar was a pup but we found a worrisome bump on his belly. My husband noticed it on Saturday night. I don't think it's gotten bigger since then, but it is red. It's not bothering him at all, even when we mess with it. We have an appointment with his vet tonight, but I'm worried sick. He was just there Saturday for a vaccine and a well visit and she didn't notice anything out of the ordinary. His health/wellness has not changed - still happy, playing, eating and using the bathroom like he should. 

It seems to be filled with fluid, but it's hard to tell. It's pea sized...I can lift up the bump with his skin (so not attached to bone or muscle). He also had a crusty round spot nearby that was about the same size and almost looked like an older, popped cyst(?) that was the same size and shape. Although it's hard to tell in the picture, it's perfectly round.

Any ideas? Of course we are most worried about cancer. He just turned 4, we have a baby on the way but we'll do anything we need to do for him! From my Googling, it could be a mast cell tumor or any number of benign things.

Any advice and of course thoughts and prayers would be wonderful. Thanks for your help!


----------

